# Fr :  Porca di quella miseria maledetta



## L'irlandais

Bonjour,
Un collègue de travail utilise "_*Porca di quella miseria maledetta*_" assez souvent. Je crois qu'en Irlande on dirait "_damn and blast it"_.

Par contre ;  est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me faire une traduction littérale? _(verbum pro verbo)_ d'abord.
Puis comment dire en français?  Est-ce qu'il y a une expression equivalente/une paraphrase qui rendre le sens du truc.
Merci d'avance,


----------



## Ruminante

"Cochonne que cette maudite misère-là? Cette maudite d'une misère cochonne...  ??" Non, désolée, aucune idée....


----------



## Anaiss

Il s'agit d'une forme plus enfatique que "porca miseria", qui peut-être est un des jurons les plus "délicats" parmi les "_porco/a_ qlcs" (les blasphèmes sont fréquentes avec cette structure, malheureusement...). 
Les synonymes pourraient être beaucoup (comme un standard "maledizione!"), et s'il ne pas possible une traduction littérale en français, on pourrait se refaire à ces synonymes. 

Voilà un link qui pourrait être intéressant, (ma è italiano/inglese)
http://www.wordreference.com/iten/miseria
traduction française de l'ésclamation conseillée, hell http://www.wordreference.com/enfr/hell

en plus, sur "porco" http://www.larousse.com/en/dictionaries/italian-french/porco.

Maintenant, l'intérvention d'un natif est nécéssaire.


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour,
La traduction littérale : "cochonnerie de maudite misère" ou "... de misère maudite" n'est pas très "parlante" .
Si on cherche une expression équivalente par la force des mots, on peut avoir des différences énormes, en fonction de l'endroit, du milieu socio-culturel ... et de l'âge du capitaine . Moi (Belgique francophone, mileu bourgeois, 60 ans), ce que j'utilise couramment dans le genre, c'est putain de bordel de merde .
J'espère que d'autres se confieront .

Meilleur bonjour de Belgique .


----------



## Corsicum

Volontairement, j’ai écrit spontanément ce message sans consulter les liens ci-dessus pour ne pas être influencé et je n’ai rien modifié après en avoir pris connaissance :

Sous toutes réserves pour l’Italien, en Italo Roman insulaire, littéralement je comprend :
_Porca di quella miseria maledetta = cochonnerie que cette maudite misère = s__alopperie que cette maudite misère = putain de salopperie que cette maudite misère_

Mais cela ne se dit pas du tout, ou peut être :
_Salopperie, misère de misère. / Putain, misère de misère._

Et selon le contexte, de façon idiomatique, ce qui pourrait se dire de façon courante et ordurière ou humaine…c’est selon :
_Porca miseria = salopperie de merde = Putain de merde = merde, bordel de bordel_


Mais, _bordel de bordel_, attendons l’avis d’autres experts bilingues "non insulaires" en langage ordurier !


----------



## Anaiss

Une remarque:
Porca miseria < Porca puttana


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> Une remarque:
> Porca miseria < Porca puttana


Oui, mais le problème est qu'il n'y a pas vraiment de gradation dans les jurons "favoris" ; on en utilise un, et les euphémismes, actuellement, on les réserve à l'écrit .


----------



## Corsicum

Anaiss said:


> Une remarque:
> Porca miseria < Porca puttana


Oui, il est intéressant de le préciser et de le savoir.
Je n’en suis pas absolument certain mais en Français « _putain !» _qui se dit très souvent de façon isolée me semble moins fort que le _« puttana !»_ en Italien. (?)
En français, selon le niveau social ou la région « _putain !_ » est pratiquement aussi courrant et banal que « _merde ! _» ...ou le trivial "_putain de merde !_" 

Oui *Anaiss*…après réflexion il se pourrait bien que l’on ai l’équivalence suivante:
_Putain de merde = Porca puttana_
Les jurons ne sont pas facile à étalonner à l’écrit, le ton de la voix et le contexte sont essentiels !

On m’a gentiment signalé en MP que : saloperie s’ecrit … « saloperie »
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/saloperie
Merci DP


----------



## Anaiss

Bon, alors quand vous pestez, vous (les francophones) y allez fort! (e basta )
Buono a sapersi.
Buona giornata 

@Corsicum: 





> Je n’en suis pas absolument certain mais en Français « putain !» qui se dit très souvent de façon isolé est moins fort que « puttana !» en Italien.


 Je crois qu'un équivalent en fréquence et en utilisation de façon isolée pourrait être "cazzo!". Le fait qu'il s'emploi si fréquemment le rend moins moins vulgaire (au moins, selon moi) que "puttana" (qui en fait généralement n'est pas utilisé isolé).


----------



## Corsicum

Anaiss said:


> Bon, alors quand vous pestez, vous (les francophones) y allez fort! (e basta )
> Buono a sapersi.
> Buona giornata
> 
> @Corsicum: Je crois qu'équivalent en fréquence et en utilisation de façon isolée pourrait "cazzo!". Le fait qu'il s'emploi si fréquemment le rend moins moins vulgaire (au moins, selon moi) que "puttana" (qui en fait généralement n'est pas utilisé isolé).


Merci pour ces précisions.
Attention pour le Français, ne généralisons pas :
1 – Je ne suis absolument pas une référence ni représentatif en matière de jurons et de langage fleuri … je cumule peut être tous les défauts. 
2 – Tout dépend de la région et du contexte.


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> Bon, alors quand vous pestez, vous (les francophones) y allez fort! (e basta ).


Forse gridiamo di più e gesticoliamo di meno .


----------



## Anaiss

> mais le problème est qu'il n'y a pas vraiment de gradation dans les jurons "favoris"


Volevo solo dire che, stando a ciò che hai detto, ci sono poche "mezze misure" all'orale, rispetto all'italiano.
Un caro saluto.


----------



## matoupaschat

Per ogni singola persona, credo di sí, salvo, come di solito, qualche vero professionista con tutte le gradazioni . Ma è un'opinione del tutto mia .


----------



## L'irlandais

Ciao,
Suivant les dicos WR :
porca miseria! = "et merde!"
pas si vulgaire que Porca puttana! = "Putain de merde!"

Grazie a tutti,


----------

